# Malaysia & Brunei Discuss Infrastructure Links



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Malaysia, Brunei agree to build bridges in Borneo, discuss highway *
25 August 2006

KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (AP) - Malaysia and neighboring Brunei have agreed to build bridges on Borneo Island to link the two countries, Malaysia's Foreign Ministry said Friday. 

Malaysian Prime Minister Abdullah Ahmad Badawi discussed the projects with Brunei's sultan, Hassanal Bolkiah, in a meeting Thursday in northeastern Terengganu state, the ministry said. 

A joint statement released by the ministry said the leaders had "agreed in principle" on building bridges linking oil-rich Brunei and Malaysia's neighboring Sarawak state. 

The leaders agreed to set up a joint consortium to oversee collaborative projects between the two sides, the statement said. 

They also discussed a possible highway that would connect Malaysia's Sabah and Sarawak states to Brunei, news reports said. 

"The highway is crucial for all of us as it is an important infrastructure to enhance fiscal development between the two countries," The Star newspaper quoted Abdullah as telling reporters Thursday. 

Details about the projects, including the cost, were not yet available, Abdullah was quoted as saying by the Bernama national news agency. 

The leaders of the two countries have met annually for the past 10 years. The next meeting is scheduled at Bandar Seri Begawan, the tiny sultanate's capital, in 2007.


----------

